# New addition and coffee corner taking shape!



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Added the sage duo temp pro today. Still getting to grips but so far enjoying it!

definite improvement over my delonghi icona which had started to struggle...

First drink









Here's the setup now!


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

You know this machine looks bigger in the flesh lol. Was pondering on my next step from my Delonghi Scultura with money the way it is I think the DTP will fit the budget and the space on my kitchen worktop







. Which will please the wife no end lol.


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sweet setup where did you purchase them?


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

The grinder was from Harts of stur and the machine came from John Lewis (although it's also available from many retailers). Not sure Harts stock the Graef any more though - it was on offer at the time.

re. size the footprint is pretty good as they go!


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

But of an update corner has moved and addition of the brewista for weighing


----------

